# Beaver



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

yessha, my last whoorah I said if I can get through Hunting and trapping season I'd get a job.............reality is calling my name!!!

My hunting season has been awesome one muzzleloader doe, and a smaller button buck "camp meat" for general gun antlerless tag. Borrowed my Cousins Flintlock for antlered/antlerless which is in now so I figured I'd parlay the trips to the lake into Beaver/muskrat trapping and have a go at filling last tag with a Flintlock.

this creek is tough with steep banks and hard clay but I'm going to go with it!!!

two mock caster mounds and another spot where the Beavs have been climbing out to forage for saplings.....this place is full of spots to set I only have 2 #700 sleepy creek body grips and 2 #4 double long springs going to make the best of it!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's some good sign, Jimmy. I watched a muskrat last week eating shoots on the bank and it had a slide just like that. The average person would never see the evidence but that's like a neon sign. Good luck.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

good luck to you jimmy


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks guy's, this place has too many spots to set, I doubt there are 1500 beaver here but every 20 yards has a slide, castor mound or pull out. where my two Double long springs are set had serious tracks like Godzilla crawled out of the water it's crazy the bank goes straight up and down but they are using it.....Glen I kind of shined up those areas so it would stick out better but they were the best looking spots "BIG TRACKS" to start with.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Beavers are not very common in my parts but there are some. A friend took some 2 years ago and one weighed 53 pounds. We had some homesteading in our creek and it/they kept jamming up a culvert under my neighbor's long driveway and flooding everything making it impossible to cross. As fast as the neighbor removed the log jams, they'd reappear. A trapper stepped in and solved everything.

I had another one "trimming" poplars to a height of about 1 foot along the creek and actually got photos of it crossing my bridge after setting up a trail cam. Don't know what happened to it, but the activity stopped. Not being a trapper, the only thing I could think to do was to shoot it, but fortunately, I didn't have to set up an ambush before it departed.

A guy I worked with trapped enough of them up North to make his wife a luxurious coat. Wow! He never paid any attention to me when I said I'd like some pants made from the critters.

It's cool to watch them - as long as they are somewhere else. Get a bunch, Jimmy.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

That was one lucky Beaver...he moved out before you moved in with the big guns...... :m16:

Today I was one lucky trapper..... it's a hoss.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

wow good for you jimmy


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, smoked beaver tail for New Year's.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you sure did well at setting your traps on active signs. Congrats on the nice beaver. Hopefully you are able to catch several more.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks guy's it weighed in at 42 lbs. was thinking of making a wallet but this one has a nasty gash, maybe a bigger beav in the creek. I was using Dobins Backbreaker at this set...it smells awesome just might put a dab behind my ears for the New Eve Years Party.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You'll be a real crowd pleaser with that cologne, Jimmy. Beaver on!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good job jimmy , nice catch . Wish I was closer , I'd let you borrow my 330's as I'm not using them right now. Keep at em .Gonna have to get your own fence . hoto:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catch Jimmy!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks guy's

indeed Glen the girls will notice me for sure....... :wacko:

C2C...thanks for the offer......I bought those 220's on purpose, that's about as big of a trap I want my arm in!!!!

yeah the fence......I'll have to make due with my trappers shack.

I washed it with a little dawn to get the mud off of it, have to get to skinning soon it's almost dry.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

well my first skinning of a beaver it went well, I'm guessing the gristle is like the back of a raccoon?????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What happens with the tail? Lunch?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thinking make a wallet????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Jimmy! Congrats on the beaver...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice job jimmy


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

well........I did the best I could at fleshing and boarding...

#Iain't ready for the beav!!!

didn't cut it in half but sure wasn't ready for all that gristle.....did the best I could!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

You did a fine job jimmy . If I might add a little advice ? Put your nails a touch closer maybe 1-11/2 " apart and when you get it all boarded lift the hide between the nails to make a vent for air to get next to the hair and aid in drying. I know it may feel like you have just shingled a roof after pounding all those nails but it gives a nice rounded edge and finish .Did one heck of alot better job on this than I did on my first , congrats .. :clapclap:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks C2C, I bought 9/16 staples for my electric staple gun they just flattened/bent in the middle I guess I need to play with the gun to get them to stick in the plywood?????. I had those nails so I beat them in the best I could need to pick more up. as you can see I have no pattern part 2 of the unprepared. as it turns out, I get a little more practice I caught another one today much smaller, think it's a kit about 15 lbs. or so. as you can see I'm not much of a finish carpenter....thanks I'll pick up on the pelt to let air under it, the fan is on it also.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

You're on a roll now , gonna find this small one is alot easier to skin and flesh .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on another beaver Jim !


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Nicely done again. I wish you were a little closer I would offer to buy the carcass as I am short this year on coyote and bobcat bait. Beaver makes a great bait in case anyone did not know!

Larry


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks Ed, I have been Flintlock hunting the last few days, nothing yet. might go back up to the lake in a few days for more beavs, also finish up on deer season it ends Jan. 9th. I saw a few bucks up there this year just haven't caught up to them when legal, one little rack in small game season and two better ones on a Sunday "no hunting" setting traps. I have to get my staple gun figured out with those bigger staples or get more nails, the big beaver is drying nice just wasn't prepared for it! the small beaver pelt is in the freezer, I have a beaver pattern for my boards on the way and I need to get my beam anchored better so I have better control of the pelt when fleshing.

hope all is okay with you Sir I have been thinking of you!!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks Duckmaster, I just pulled my tree stand on the mountain today, I hunted last night and this morning, I did throw a few pieces of beaver parts up on the logging road to see if anything would visit over night. not yet but I still have a little time for Bobcat trapping which I did not set yet, as well hunting for cats is in a little longer than the trapping so there is still hope.

give me your address I'll put a few stamps on these things......


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice job on the 2nd flat tail jimmy


----------

